# which s-54 engines in the m3 blow the 2001 or 2002 models?



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

just interested....Most m3's with blown engines are with produciton date 11/01 which would make it a 2002 model and not a 2001. Am i correct here?

Which would lower the risks of anything happening to the engine of a 2001 that i am going to buy


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

If you'd like the details take a look here.

M3 Engine Failure Information


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

The blown motors ranged from 10/01 to 11/01. Some of the model designations are 02's as well, being that the 02's came out the last quarter of 01'. I wouldn't worry too much about the blown motors now though.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

so that would mean that mostly the blown engine problem is in 2002's and not 2001 right?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwlover said:


> *so that would mean that mostly the blown engine problem is in 2002's and not 2001 right? *


are you having problems reading that website?


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

There are both 01's and 02's affected by the blown motors. It's a small percentage when compared to all the M3's sold, but rather large because of the fact that this is a 50k car. Nevertheless, that engine issue bothered me as well, but I've talked to a number of M3 owners, and they haven't had any motor issues. Whenever I see an M3 driver, I always ask them, and keep a running tab of the info I collect. To this date, after 100+ M3 conversations, none have had any motor issues, except for a clutch issue or differential issue here and there. I even have a salesman at Shelly BMW that is a rather close friend of mine, and he keeps a running tab of any and all M3's that come into the service dept. At this particular dealer, he hasn't come across any w/ blown motor issues. The blown motor issue didn't deter me from ordering MY 03 M3! I've read many forums where S2000 motors, Chevy Corvette motors, etc have all had blown engine issues. No manufacturer is perfect. I hope this helps. You should read the accounts on that blown motor website though. Gives you an idea what to look for in the event your car starts to exhibit some weird behavior. Good luck!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Model year 2002 production started in September 2001. So the problematic 11/01 builds (actually late 10/01 through early 12/01) are all 2002 models.

All M3s have some low level failure rate. But so does every other car made. I had a lower end failure (turned bearing) in an 85 Dodge Daytona.

From best guesses the failure rate for non-problem builds is less than 0.01%. Failure rates for problem builds is as much as 10%.

So if you buy a 2001 model, it is less likley to fail than the problem period cars. But 2002 from other than that timeframe is also unlikely to fail. The only ones that seem bullet proof are 03/01 builds, which were the initial production of cars.


----------

